# RAW Diet Videos?



## basinbuckeye (Apr 19, 2013)

Can anyone direct me to a good video showing about how to prepare the RAW diet for dogs?

I have found some great reading materials and great combos - but I am a visual type of learner and would love to see how it's being done. 

Also, for those of you that do feed raw, do you mix a week or two's worth and then freeze it and thaw it as your weeks/days go or do you prepare fresh each week?


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome.
I can post pics in order of preperation,but don't know how to post a video 
It's dead simple- I buy frozen blocks in a bag of 12. from my butcher ( meat and tripe).
Take 2 and put in each dogs bowl.
Leave bowls on top of fridge overnight... 
Voila! In the morning put the bowl down for the dog. They eat it while I make myself a cuppa ,then I scrub the bowls in the sink with hot water and fairy liquid.
Several times a week I give them big meaty bones for an hour or so at lunch time,on a piece of bedding I then wash the 
bedding.
Several times a week I chuck
in some carrots, broccoli,apple, cauliflower leaves,anything but 
not raw potato.
Sometimes I give them chicken wings.
It's not too messy or smelly IMO. 
If I don't have fresh I feed Arden grange kibble.
Virtually no preparation  no chopping. 
It's just like getting your bread out the freezer the night before you need it


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry no videos - I buy it already prepared and frozen in 1Kg boxes, take one out of the freezer every night and voila (as Vida says) we are all set. Although the raw food I buy has fruit and vegetables in it I often give the boys extra when I am cooking veg for us.

I also give raw ducks necks and wings - generally frozen about 2x week. I wish I could prepare it myself but quite honestly the cost would be prohibitive and that doesn't factor in the time element. 

If you are up for doing it yourself, I would do it once or twice a month and freeze it, but at the end of the day it is what is convenient for you.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have just started giving Darcy a raw chicken wing on an evening, she loves them, they keep her teeth clean and are only 3 quid for a 2 kilo bag, which appeals to the Jock in me..... ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The best application in this is pre chop your vegtables add all your goodies

then Elk, Moose, deer , buffalo, duck, liver, Boar all birds some filtered pure waters set the timer 5 to 6 plus hours.

Do your life come home and chow

cell levels stuff what a reward 

and use the stainless pot slow cooker with top lid air and moisture release 

I have 2 stainless over sized Slow cookers Hamilton beach units


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

how about this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHSwB1rZdng&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## basinbuckeye (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks y'all! Minus the poop video... warn a girl! LOL. 

And the veggies are an important part too, correct??


----------



## basinbuckeye (Apr 19, 2013)

I am research mode about it right now. 

Our breeder feeds raw and asks us to continue it until at least six months. I figured I better look into it and see if it is a solution for our family.

Our dog Cicero is currently on high quality kibble, but I am always open to learning more about areas I do not know and try new things. 

It is what was asked of us and I don't see a reason as of yet to not continue to do so as far as asked and then assess what we'd like to do after that (switch to high quality kibble or stick with the RAW diet).


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Interesting, does the breeder feed raw since pups started eating on their own? If so you can get her recipes. A little unusual for a breeder, though. Normally they feed kibble. 

However, balance is the issue. Usually something is left out easily and the dog ends up lacking. 

The way I fed, is straight raw meat (for example, turkey in the picture I posted) and relied on good quality kibble to provide the balance.


----------



## basinbuckeye (Apr 19, 2013)

This is a quote from the email (she's done a really awesome series of emails that I have found incredibly helpful) that she sent about feeding raw... 



> I vary meat sources, but my adult dogs mostly get chicken. Puppies can't deal with a lot of bone in the meat, so they will be fed elk/deer with no bone, or else Oma's Pride beef, which has a small amount of bone, until they develop their digestive systems. Chicken and turkey get added into their diet when they get older and can digest the bone a bit better. I will sometimes feed dried raw foods, like Stella & Chewy's or NRG. Those are great for traveling – just add warm water and let it rehydrate.
> 
> My puppies must be fed raw foods when they arrive at their new homes – this is a requirement of getting a puppy from me. If you later decide to switch to a different food after a few months, that's up to you, but I do require that you feed raw in the beginning so the pup has the best chance of getting off to a good start.


So what you are saying is that you give both raw and kibble??


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't get beyond the pink gloves! ;D  ;D ;D
Hahahaha!! PMSL!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Vida great call'

Freaked me out some as well 

until he showed me his led lighted pink 8 inch high heels and yellow socks" ;D

ROLMFAO


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't be embarrassed about the gloves......

Grow some.....

And move on....

PS. I like the colour on you 

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha, it isn't me, it's my wife. ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeh you said....

It's ok, they are just gloves...

It's just a colour..... ;D


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah.. course it's your wife! :-*


There's nothing wrong with being in touch with your feminine side. ;D
I like a man with lovely soft hands


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

He maybe a tad

da packer once the heels and gloves fit him ;D

I was ok until he hit the lights

and Yelled


Heal boy toy  

old yellar


----------

